# How Often Does Petco Feed Its Bettas?



## Hassled (Sep 30, 2012)

My dad recently bought a betta from petco, and like all petco bettas (at least most) he had problems.

I noticed that for the first few weeks of having him that he appeared very malnourished. He is finally starting to gain weight.

I just wondered if anyone knows the answer to this question because the first night we had him its like he didn't know what to think when I dropped food in. I am wondering if this is because he wasn't used to being fed every day--it was very difficult to get him to eat. Now, he is getting fatter and loves food, but he is still a bit thin.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

When I first started buying from there a few years ago, I asked this question. They told me they feed once or twice a week. Reasoning being that they're not in heated water so their metabolism is slowed and they don't get as hungry. Also keeps the waste down since they only change their water once maybe twice a week.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Many Betta do not eat when first in their new tank. The reason is not because they've been starved but because they may not recognize what you offer as food. The store may not offer food in the same form as you. For instance, many feed freeze-dried and if you offer pellets or flakes they won't realize they're food, too.

As noted above, they don't feed daily to keep down waste and because of lower temperatures. My PetCo is immaculate in how they care for their Betta. PetSmart not so much.


----------

